# What is your favorite form of expression?



## Mustafaheart (Dec 28, 2014)

Since they're so many expressions out there and we're limited to 20 for the poll, I just like to generalize it to four categories and you can vote for multiple options:

A) Audio
- Music 

B) Read/Write
- Reading
- Creative Writing

C) Visual
- Drawing
- Design
- Games
- Movies
- Shows

D) Kinesthetic 
- Crafting
- Building 
- Gardening
- Cooking/Baking

Let's see if we can expand this list with expressions!


----------



## Syed (Jan 1, 2015)

Visual


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

For my own person expression, I almost always make it a point to use the verbal medium, however cruddy the end product may be.

I appreciate visual media like film and video games, but seeing as I have no skills pertaining to this area and dabbling seems silly, it's mere taste, not talent


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm a musician, but I also love acting. I feel like I kind of combine them, since most of my music career has been concept albums where I'm supposed to sing the role of a character.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

I love writing poetry...it's as if I can feel the words coming from my soul.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

I love writing poetry...it's as if I can feel the words coming from my soul.


----------



## WorldPeace (Dec 30, 2014)

Audio and read/write all the way. Books, music, and theatre are my life. TV and movies bore the absolute hell out of me unless something is being "said" as opposed to "shown". So, I suppose visual expression bores me unless it's a means to get to theories or further exploration in terms of read/write. I can at least appreciate Kinesthetic expression for itself, though.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been most successful with writing so far, in terms of being able to put out what I'm trying to, so I chose 'Read/Write.' But if I were better at drawing/able to exercise more creative freedom that way, that might be my favorite. Often times I want to draw something and just don't know how. v.v


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Clothing choices, dance and music. Art and poetry.

I guess I fit into all of them.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

"Read/Write" and "Visual" are the ones I like


----------



## Aidalien Iseberk (Dec 12, 2014)

My answer: BOOKS! I often write poetry to solve my problems, get to a conclusion and let my emotions out. It helps, though the lines are often too surreal for anyone but me to understand. They usually try to describe images that I associate with a certain feeling. And they are pretty chaotic, since my insides are usually shaken, so everything is quite messy. On the other hand, inspired writing created images that are as clear as a stream.  I also love drawing and painting, but I do not practise, so its clumsy. I tend to spoil the picture before its finished. And did I mention I sing? I do.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

I was going to just select 'Audio' because I've been a musician longest, but having looked at what you put into the categories I'd vote for all of them. I love to bake, cook, garden, sew, paint, draw, write fiction, read, perform and listen to music. I don't know if I could ever pick to do 'just one', but I guess I'd choose kinaesthetic, since I do them the most in day-to-day life without purposefully putting aside time for it.


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

I love books but had to choose visual because I think it allows expression of atmosphere that is not easy to create with words.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Read and write.


----------



## Balinka (Apr 29, 2014)

Read/Write.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Reading/Writing, as I do rather like reading and writing based roleplays, as well as Visual, since I like video games and movies~ mhmm


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I chose visual because that's where my talents go, but actually if we count expressing ourselves through other peoples works (like "that song is so about me!" kind of thing), then I would have to mark all the options


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

I've been writing since grade school. I envy people who cook well. I always wanted that trait.


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

Don't know what to choose because I love audio books and I love to write to organize thoughts.

I also love to emulate movements. I am taking ballet classes now. I learn by watching, not by verbal cues. Visual is also a major outlet. I love watching movies. It's a visual narrative form of story telling.


----------



## Deity (Dec 26, 2014)

From the title I thought you meant peoples favorite forms of expressing themselves, but I see now.
I was going to put down screaming and throwing paint, but since this isn't the poll I originally thought it would be, I put down music, kinesthetic, and visual.


----------

